# Swedish: Uttråkad



## Wotcher

Hej!

I wanted to know how to say, I'm bored, in Swedish.

I looked up the word "bored" in a dictionary and got the word "uttråkad" as a translation.

I looked up "bored" here in the Wordreference forums and found the phrase: "Jag har tråkigt," which means "I'm bored."

I wanted to know if one could also say, "Jag är [or, har] uttråkad," for I'm bored.

Wotcher


----------



## MathiasSWE

Either you say *Jag är uttråkad* or *Jag har tråkigt*. It pretty much has the same meaning, but I'm sure there's a difference in nuance.


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

The nuances are that Jag har tråkigt is a more temporary, but active phrase - it is a verb phrase - as in "Nothing's happening right now and I'm being bored", while Jag är uttråkad is a more passive state of boredom - it is an adjective - as in "My job is tedious and I'm always bored at work".

/Wilma


----------



## Wotcher

Thanks for the replies.

I'm very new to Nordic languages so, I'm new to this sort of nuance.

I appreciate your help.


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

Wotcher said:


> I'm very new to Nordic languages so, I'm new to this sort of nuance.


If we translate into Spanish, you'll get a better understanding: Jag har tråkigt = Me aburro while Jag är uttråkad = Estoy aburrido/-a.

/Wilma


----------



## Wotcher

Wilma_Sweden said:


> If we translate into Spanish, you'll get a better understanding: Jag har tråkigt = Me aburro while Jag är uttråkad = Estoy aburrido/-a.
> 
> /Wilma



Hmm, that's interesting. Thanks for the comparison with Spanish.


----------



## Andreas_Jensen

The expression "Jag har tråkigt" seems a bit funny to me, as it is really far from Danish (jeg keder mig - a reflexive verb like "me aburro" in Spanish) and also because the grammatics seem a bit odd, even compared to most of the Swedish I know. Is "tråkigt" a noun? And if it is, isn't the "-igt" ending slightly weird? I know that you can say "det är tråkigt" (comparable to "det er kedeligt" in Danish) and I understand that sentence grammatically. Can anyone explain to me what class of word "tråkigt" is in the sentence "jag har tråkigt"? And also, is there a verb connected to tråkigt... Something like "att tråka", for example?


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

As I understand it, tråkigt in Jag har [det] tråkigt is an adverb. There are similar expressions with the verb ha det that express a state someone is in, like bra, dåligt, fattigt, trevligt, tråkigt, roligt. What is confusing here is that with tråkigt and roligt, det is usually omitted. Det can be said to represent some general state, it's the direct object of the clause, and tråkigt becomes an adverbial, it modifies the verb phrase, hence it is an adverb which, like the neuter form of adjectives, gets a -t suffix. Transferred literally to English, we would get something like: I have [it] boringly  , totally unidiomatic of course, but that's the construction.

I thought you had similar constructions with the verb ha in Danish? 

The verb connected to tråkigt in the sense of boring is tråka ut or tråka ihjäl (phrasal verb). Used adjectivally, it converts to uttråkad/ihjältråkad.

I hope this clears it up for you. I thought you had similar constructions with the verb ha in Danish?

/Wilma


----------



## Andreas_Jensen

Thanks a lot!... We do have the same construction in Danish ("jeg har det godt" for example). It was just the missing "det" that threw me off


----------



## valdo

Hejsan,
Jag har bott i Sverige i dryggt ett år ock tror at jag altid brukt "Jag har *det *tråkigt"...utan "det" det låtar lite...konstigt

Men, hvis kolegene fra Sverige sier at det går å si det uten "det", da må jeg bare akseptere det,

Best regards,


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

valdo said:


> Hejsan,
> Jag har bott i Sverige i dryggt ett år ock tror at jag altid brukt "Jag har *det *tråkigt"...utan "det" det låtar lite...konstigt
> 
> Men, hvis kolegene fra Sverige sier at det går å si det uten "det", da må jeg bare akseptere det,


Det kan *bara* tas bort när det gäller att ha tråkigt, roligt, kul. Har du det bra, fattigt eller jävligt, måste det vara med.
Alltså:
Jag har tråkigt/roligt/kul.  _OK, vanligast_
Jag har det tråkigt/roligt/kul.  _OK men mindre vanligt_
Jag har bra/fattigt/jävligt.  _Låter konstigt, inte OK_
Jag har det bra/fattigt/jävligt.  OK

/Wilma


----------



## valdo

Wilma_Sweden said:


> Det kan *bara* tas bort när det gäller att ha tråkigt, roligt, kul. Har du det bra, fattigt eller jävligt, måste det vara med.
> Alltså:
> Jag har tråkigt/roligt/kul.  _OK, vanligast_
> Jag har det tråkigt/roligt/kul.  _OK men mindre vanligt_
> Jag har bra/fattigt/jävligt.  _Låter konstigt, inte OK_
> Jag har det bra/fattigt/jävligt.  OK
> 
> /Wilma


 
Tusen takk, Wilma


----------

